# Canister Conversion for Delta 50-861 Dust Collector



## jeffatjet (7 mo ago)

Greetings, I have a dust collector, Delta 50-861 like the one pictured. Is there any reason I can't convert this to using canister filters instead of the multiple top mounted bags? I realize I'll have to do some adapting to the vacuum, but mainly wondering if there is a reason the canister approach wouldn't work. These things as originally made put out too much fine dust through the filter bags. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

There is no single reason it won't work other than cost. The cannister filters are not cheap. For example this Jet 2 micron filter is $490.00








JET 708639B 2 Micron Canister Filter Kit for DC-1100 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for JET 708639B 2 Micron Canister Filter Kit for DC-1100 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I needed to make my own adaptors when I converted my Jet 1100 DCs to cardboard collection containers.
Since the air flow is under pretty good pressure, it must be sealed up quite well or you will end up with a "dust pump" that spews fine dust back into the shop.
Any filter whether it's a bag or a cannister is a restriction to the air flow being pumped out by the blower.
The blower only creates "suction" by displacing the air in the pickup line.
If you can vent the DC directly outside, there will be very little restriction and efficiency will go up dramatically.


----------



## jeffatjet (7 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> There is no single reason it won't work other than cost. The cannister filters are not cheap. For example this Jet 2 micron filter is $490.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. Venting to the outside. How does that work, I would imagine you still need some kind of filter, otherwise I'm blowing dust outside. Eventually that's going to add up. What am I missing here?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Reach out to the team at Wynn Environmental. They should be able to help you determine the proper canister filters to do your upgrade with. Mind you it won't be inexpensive, but it will certainly save your lungs!


----------



## jeffatjet (7 mo ago)

dbhost said:


> Reach out to the team at Wynn Environmental. They should be able to help you determine the proper canister filters to do your upgrade with. Mind you it won't be inexpensive, but it will certainly save your lungs!


Thanks. I checked out Wynn before posting here. It appears that their largest diameter filter is 17" give or take. My diameter is closer to 22". Plus the canisters that have the paddle dust "cleaner" inside seems that a good asset. The Wynn filters don't offer that. I'm just trying to do research to make the best choice. I have a large professional shop in which we mill plywood (grooving patterns). None of the machines run at the same time. I have ducting running to each machine. My current Delta double sided collector works "OK" but I'd like to increase the dust extraction efficiency without losing too much CFM. Hoping I can do that. I appreciate all the suggestions.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Grizzly has replacement cannister filters for it's DC line:








Search


Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories. By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




www.grizzly.com










look into this upgrade kit:








HEPA Cartridge Dust Collector Filter Retrofit Upgrade Kit | Oneida Air Systems


Upgrade your single-stage dust collector with a retrofit filter that can capture even the finest of dusts. Independently certified HEPA media rated 99.97% efficient at 0.3 microns. Fits collector barrels that are 14




www.oneida-air.com





Wynn filters says this:








Harbor Freight Collectors - Wynn Environmental


The Harbor Freight dust collector is one of the more popular systems on the market. It is effective, reliable, and inexpensive. And while we do not endorse



wynnenv.com





Our members here have the same issue when upgrading to cannister filters:








Canister filter for HF 2HP Dust Collector


I'm looking to get a canister filter for my HF dust collector. I've searched here and read a lot of threads about using the Wynn 35A and 35BA canisters. But those same threads say that the Wynn filters are a PITA to clean. Has anyone used a Grizzly T23129 canister on a HF DC. I like the Grizzly...




www.woodworkingtalk.com





The 2 HP Harbor Freight dust collector is THE most modfied DC on You Tube.
Mods vary from new filters to hanging the unit on the wall, to venting it outside:










One of my favorites:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

jeffatjet said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Venting to the outside. How does that work, I would imagine you still need some kind of filter, otherwise I'm blowing dust outside. Eventually that's going to add up. What am I missing here?


No, thats pretty much it. Ideally you have a cyclone separator to get out most of the stuff from the air stream, but everything else just gets vented outside. If you only work with solid woods, no harm, wood is biodegradable, but i wouldnt even dream of doing this if you work with sheet goods. Sure, plywood, MDF, et al are mostly made of wood, but the binders arent really something i would wanna spray all over everything in my backyard


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

jeffatjet said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Venting to the outside. How does that work, I would imagine you still need some kind of filter, otherwise I'm blowing dust outside. Eventually that's going to add up. What am I missing here?


Personally I wouldn't do it.

Any air blown out of the shop is replaced by outside air, unless the weather is perfect you are pulling in heat or cold, and humidity.

I don't know about wood particulates, but particulate polution in general is an issue. If you are a bussiness best not to draw the attention.


----------



## packsteven575 (8 mo ago)

I took HF 2 hp dust collector motor and mounted it a very sturdy shelf high up on wall. I set a a 32 gallon trash can separator on floor under it. The air and what ever wood dust, saw dust make it past separator it is vented ouside thru
a hole in outside wall with a 4 inch metal elbow on end. works great. Trash can is easy to take wood debris to trash dumpster.


----------



## jeffatjet (7 mo ago)

I think based on my milling production of plywood siding, and the air exchange, I'm not going to vent to the outside. I don't want to create an environmental hazard, and it seems that's what would happen. 

So back to my filter question. Based on the image I included in original post, replacing the upper vent bags with canisters should I expect a reduction in CFM, or an increase? The current upper vent bags really allow quite a bit of dust through as you guys well know. I don't know what to expect let's say with either a 1 micron or 2 micron set of filters. Since this is for my business, (not my hobby) the expense, though a consideration, is not a deal breaker. Cleaner air and limited loss of CFM is my goal. I really appreciate all of your suggestions and insights!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Cannisters have more filter area typically than bags of the same size. Bags get clogged faster and that reduces and restricts the air flow out.
The less restriction the greater the CFMs.
You may want to add a cyclone, a top hat, a Thein, or other type of separator "inline" with the suction inlet hose to separate out more of the larger dust particles and thereby keep your cannisters cleaner, longer.
A good thread to read through, but it will take a few days:








Great gobs of Dust Collection information!


I have often linked to the Bill Pentz dust collection site over the years and I have not even begun to totally understand it all ... yet. Briefly, he was taken ill with a severe reaction to woodshop dust which almost made him quit the hobby entirely. He resolved to come up with a better, more...




www.woodworkingtalk.com









Dust Collection Research - Beginner's Corner


This site helps small shop workers understand the risks from fine dust exposure and how to effectively protect themselves and those close to them from airborne dust hazards. Fine dust is so extensively studied that researchers call it PM short for particle material. A Google search on PM Health...



billpentz.com










You Tube has a zillion ways to make "dust separators" from simple lids with the fittings in place or separate fittings or built from scratch designs.


----------



## jeffatjet (7 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Cannisters have more filter area typically than bags of the same size. Bags get clogged faster and that reduces and restricts the air flow out.
> The less restriction the greater the CFMs.
> You may want to add a cyclone, a top hat, a Thein, or other type of separator "inline" with the suction inlet hose to separate out more of the larger dust particles and thereby keep your cannisters cleaner, longer.
> A good thread to read through, but it will take a few days:
> ...


Thanks! So I ordered some cannisters and I will install those first. Adding a cyclone "inline" may be my second phase after I see how the cannisters work. I get that removing more dust before the cannisters is a good idea.


----------

